# How Do You Like Your Potatoes



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The staple food for many of us. How do you like it? There are many ways of cooking it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife often cooks baked potatoes for supper. But my appetite is much reduced from previous days. I usually cut mine in half and save the other half for breakfast. Peeled, chopped up, and fried in butter with salt and pepper, it's a wonderful accompaniment for a couple of eggs and whatever meat's handy!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fries, but not more than once a week. We also eat rice, pasta, couscous, and often just meat and veggies.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fries, boiled, potato salad and crispy-creamy potato from the oven.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Can't have baked as they are starchy and I have a starch intolerance!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Fries, boiled, potato salad and crispy-creamy potato from the oven.


Same, except boiled and baked! I also like wedges.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Potato fan here. Like all of the options here very much and many others besides. A cooked potato i don't like doesn't exist.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

I didn't see my preferred choices, so I selected "other". Now to elaborate slightly: I don't mind eating them done most of the other ways, but prefer them sauteéd or roast(ed), which give the richest and most complex flavour, and also a very satisfying texture if done well. I didn't recognize the wordy but curiously opaque description "crispy-creamy potato from the oven", so I left it alone - though it wouldn't surprise me if this is a roundabout North American way of indicating what I would call "roast" potatoes, in which case I approve (not of the way it is labelled, but the thing itself).

Edit: I can only tolerate any form of deep-fried potatoes if they are fried in good-quality and appropriate oil, which is very rarely the case.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I love potatoes. Napoleon, on the eve of battle, would join his troops in a traditional meal of onions and potatoes--roasted or boiled is not clear, but probably the latter. I like them every way, but a frying-pan breakfast of sautéed potatoes, onions, scrambled eggs, kippers, and toast makes a great dinner (and lunch, too). Little place in the next town over makes a potato salad that is so good that it must contain a controlled substance, but there is also plenty of dill in it. Yumm.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like them all! It depends on the meal and the time of year. In the winter, mashed potato goes very well in the main course, and in Summer I love Jersey Royal new potatoes boiled and garnished with butter. Baked potato with cheese filling is always fab. Potato salad - yum! 

But for the sake of the poll, favourite type without a context, I voted 'other - sautéed'.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Roasted (baked) red potatoes. Quartered and mixed with a bit of olive oil and rosemary.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I voted for all of the above except boiled and potato salad. I also voted for other because I like whipped potatoes in a perogi shell, potato chips, and potatoes sliced thin and fried in olive oil and garlic until crispy brown.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Boiled with Raclette cheese melted on top and sprinkled with paprika.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Stop - stop this thread! My mouth keeps watering!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

French cuisine has many potato dishes that are simply divine, always a great treat.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Home fried potatoes. Whenever I go away , the breakfast buffet always seems to include home fries. I prefer my home fries in the evening, but I will take a forkfull in the morning if it's offered.

My mom used to make terrific home fries when I was living at home as a kid.

I guess now they would be called guest fries.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

vichyssoise hot/cold either way not a big fan of french fries... do like boulangère potatoes potatoe pancakes mini ones w/ caviar and sour cream. Potatoe souffle' <----easy


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

All of the above - apart from who cares - other to include various forms of Shepherd's pie, fish cakes, hash browns, sautés, potato scones (or farls). Never tried potato waffles, but they should be all right too.

Difficult to think of a potato recipe I don't like. They're even nice (cooked) cold with a bit of salt.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Stop - stop this thread! My mouth keeps watering!


I'm wearing a bib.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

One of our favorite meals around here is bangers and mash with fried egg. Mashed potatoes should be as craggy as possible, by the way.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

With rosemary, garlic, salt and olive oil into the oven for a bit. Summer favourite
Hash brownies, is that somewhat similar to the Scandinavian rosti? I make them with lots of herbs and a fair bit of salt. Make sure to press out the moisture before cooking.
Mashed; yes! Like it, but my wife and daughters object to the very reasonable adage that the ratio of butter / potatoe should be 1/1
New potatoes, just boiled and salted, with asparagus, yummie.
When I was younger I could eat them à dauphinoise in large quantities, these days i make them for the kids and guests and only savour a small portion myself. The cream is a bit much for me these days. Damn, I'm getting old !
Home made fries, fried in Belgium "ossewit" , consult your local cardiologist ! (But very yummie)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I like them in the hall of the mountain potato


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

In fries and in mashed form only. Will not eat them any other way.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Gordontrek said:


> In fries and in mashed form only. Will not eat them any other way.


Do you like the mask with any brown sauce or hot butter or just plain?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The staple food... Not full of staples. (They stick in my teeth.)

What do you feed your staples? Mine usually get an iron supplement.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> Do you like the mask with any brown sauce or hot butter or just plain?


If they're flavorful enough I usually eat them plain, but every now and then some good old gravy is nice too.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ektually, I like potatoes au gratin. My wife makes great ones, or the ones they offer at Black Angus are very good also.

Typical ingredients:

2 tablespoons softened butter 
2 1/2 pounds potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced 
2 large onions, chopped 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 cup shredded Gruyere cheese 
3/4 cup white wine 
1/3 cup water 
3/4 cup heavy cream

Oh yes.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

All, except not really fond of just plain boiled potatoes, and also not sure what crispy-creamy from the oven is (a southern thing?).

When it comes to potato salad, I do _not_ like the American style with heavy mayo dressing, which originates in northern Germany. I like the style from south Germany (where I have a lot of family), where the dressing is more like a vinaigrette.

I also like potato soup and potato pancakes.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"I've not met a potato I didn't like."*


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like to get those little red potatoes, and a bunch of green beans (with the sharp ends carefully cut off and rinsed really well), and put them in my steamer for 35 minutes or so. When done, I drain and dump the whole lot into a serving bowl, add several pats of butter, salt, pepper, parsley, and a touch of granulated garlic (not powder). Mix well, and serve with chicken. It's a very delicious and healthy side dish.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I love mine smashed. My recipe is to: boil a five pound bag of Idaho red potatoes, cut and smash, put in the leaves of a sprig or two of dill, a stick of butter, a cup of sour cream, chives, a can of corn, bacon bits, a cup of 3% (whole) milk, and top with a Mexican three cheese blend. Mix well and serve.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Half of us like our potatoes mashed.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Smashed taters are good!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I love all matter of potatoes, but here are two of my favorites that haven't been mentioned:

1. Scrub up a couple of medium sized potatoes (usually use Russets, but like to vary)
2. Coarsely gate the potatoes onto a plate.
3. Shape into a pancake about .5 inches high, trying to keep the edges as square as possible.
4. Slide potato pancake into a pre-heated iron pan that has been coated with 1-2 table spoons of olive oil.
5. Cover with some type of lid so that it steams.
6. When you hear it hissing and steam is escaping from the edges of the lid, remove lid.
7. Flip the potato pancake (you will see that the first side is brown like belt leather and the pancake has been steamed thoroughly).
8. Fry on second side until browned like the first

This is really simple, only contains potatoes and some olive oil, and tastes awesome!

When we bake potatoes at home, we always bake extra. Here's the next one:

1. Take previously baked potatoes out of the frig.
2. Slice to make large style steak fries
3. Fry each cut face of the steak fries in a pre-heated iron pan with olive oil (1-2 table spoons) until browned.

Again, just potatoes and olive oil, and again, delicious!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love garlic whipped mashed potatoes. Also home fried potatoes are wonderful.

I've been known to microwave a medium sized baked potato to snack on with no topping.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife occasionally makes large baked potatoes. My appetite is limited, so I save half. At breakfast I peel it, chop it up, and fry it with salt and pepper to accompany eggs. A bit crispy around the edges is a very good thing!


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Oven-roasted, fried, potato salad. Not a huge fan of mashed potatos nor boiled. Bit bland, unless seasoned well and creamy.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Also, don't forget fries and tater tots!


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I love mashed potatoes best of all, but I'll always have room in my palate for a bowl of salt potatoes with a bit of butter. My mom's family is from upstate New York (Syracuse area) and salt potatoes are a local specialty in that region. My mom's family will mail her a big bag of salt potatoes sometimes. And I do enjoy baked potatoes with a good steak.


----------

